# Website Help!! Need Web Designer!



## krclothing07 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello, i am writing on behalf of Krucial Clothing, i need to know does anyone have experience in web design and would like to help me out in perfecting my website. Anyone??!!


----------



## ABNo (Mar 20, 2013)

Lots of people have lots of experience with website building here. What specifically did you want help with? Or are you using the forum as a classifieds job listing board?


----------



## pixieguk (Mar 18, 2013)

I use weebly they have templates so not super slick but i love that i can tinker and edit when i like so easily.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Arteez (Mar 15, 2013)

Go to Premium WordPress Themes by StudioPress
hope this helps


----------



## Hebiki (Apr 4, 2013)

krclothing07 said:


> Hello, i am writing on behalf of Krucial Clothing, i need to know does anyone have experience in web design and would like to help me out in perfecting my website. Anyone??!!


whats your URL so we can take a look?


----------

